# Looking for tips on buying used MK1 TT



## JBCon (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm in the process of shopping for a used car to get myself out of my wife's old SUV that I ended up with after being an idiot and trading my 08 VR6 4Motion Passat in on something new for her. To say the least I regret that decision, but am at least enjoying the hunt for a used car, despite a few headaches.

One of the cars I am serious considering is a first Gen. TT, while I would give my left arm for an newer TTS, my budget is restricted to what I can get for my 02 Nissan Pathfinder, plus a couple grand, so unless it's an '06 with a billion miles, I am out of luck. (Hey, I am trying to avoid a car payment).

I am wondering if there is a used buyers guide out there, or anyone here who is far more familiar with the cars than I, who might offer some input for things to watch for when buying one used. I am particularly looking for a Quattro coupe, preferrably a 225 model from between 01-05. But good ones seem to be few and far between and original cars are either none existant or have horrible color combos.

I have a close friend who is a VW, Audi and Porsche master mechanic and while he knows alot about the 1.8T engines, he doesn't see a whole lot of older TT's in his N. Florida shop. I am looking for advice as to what questions to ask the seller/dealer as to maintanence that should be done or needs to have been done on cars with certain miles, i.e. over 70k miles.

As an example, my buddy (the mechanic) told me when I was looking at Boxster's to make sure the IMS bearings have been serviced/replaced on any older Boxster, if not expect to spend $2k to have it done. While this sort of info doesn't necessarily scare me away from a car, it does play in to my negociations.

As a longtime VW/Audi enthusiast and a frequent contributor to the Vortex when I was driving my B6 Passat, I figured the best place to start is with you guys who eat, sleep and breath TT every day.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

JBCon said:


> I'm in the process of shopping for a used car to get myself out of my wife's old SUV that I ended up with after being an idiot and trading my 08 VR6 4Motion Passat in on something new for her. To say the least I regret that decision, but am at least enjoying the hunt for a used car, despite a few headaches.
> 
> One of the cars I am serious considering is a first Gen. TT, while I would give my left arm for an newer TTS, my budget is restricted to what I can get for my 02 Nissan Pathfinder, plus a couple grand, so unless it's an '06 with a billion miles, I am out of luck. (Hey, I am trying to avoid a car payment).
> 
> ...


good info in the faq thread.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Ya what Bob said there is some good info on the FAQ. But where I would start is asking when the timing belt was done (AND ASK IF THEY DID THE WATER PUMP AND TENSIONER). These cars are fairly simple with only a few headaches.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

JBCon said:


> after being an idiot and trading my 08 VR6 4Motion Passat in


 And for this mistake I shall give you no help:laugh:


----------



## JBCon (Aug 20, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> And for this mistake I shall give you no help:laugh:


Yeah, yeah I know. I have been catching crap for that one for weeks. I had a moment of weakness and felt guilty that after nearly 10 years of marriage and having three different new cars, and my wife driving the same old Nissan, it was her turn. I just failed to realize how attached I had gotten to my VR6. She loves her Merc GL though.

as for the TT, thanks for the suggestions. I intend to do a ton of research this weekend n the various forums for the 3-4 cars that are at the top of my list (Boxster, TT, A4 Cab, GTi, CLK), I will run through the FAQ's for sure.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

JBCon said:


> I intend to do a ton of research this weekend n the various forums for the 3-4 cars that are at the top of my list (Boxster, TT, A4 Cab, GTi, CLK)


Boxter-Good car but more $$$$ to mod
TT-Timeless classic will never be a race car
A4 cab-Always auto and fwd:thumbdown:
GTI-boy racer wannabe hipster car
CLK- Comes with hot blonde or old hag
Hope that helped:laugh:


----------



## JBCon (Aug 20, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Boxter-Good car but more $$$$ to mod
> TT-Timeless classic will never be a race car
> A4 cab-Always auto and fwd:thumbdown:
> GTI-boy racer wannabe hipster car
> ...


My wife's a red-head does that count? 

Seriously, though... the TT is at the top of my list for tons of reasons, none more so than the fact that unlike the benz and unlike the Boxster there is an active enthusiast scene online, plenty of aftermarket goodies and (hopefully I won't insult anyone) the typical owner is a little closer to my age (early-40's).

I did a bunch of modding and tuning on my cars in the old days, but at this point in my life, while I want a reliable vehicle that goes, I also want something that can give me the pleasure of playing with on the weekends, but won't a) break the bank and b) can be done without impacting the value of the car, albeit I am sure many will argue you can't do much to depress the value of an $8500 car....

That being said, I actually just described the car I bought new in 2001 and miss dearly, an '01 Miata Sport...but then again, why repeat yourself?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

JBCon said:


> (hopefully I won't insult anyone) the typical owner is a little closer to my age (early-40's)


Does that mean us young folk have mature taste? :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Does that mean us young folk have mature taste? :laugh:


No we just get thrown in the mix to piss the old heads off :laugh:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

If you would consider the 3.2 TT, which ImHO is the best TT..
Here is a buyers guide I did for it..
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161580
Steve


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

a few things.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

a few things.
1: get Quattro
2: get manual
3: get 225hp
4: get a pre-buy inspection at your trusted audi mechanic and as many records as possable. 
5: check timing belt
6: plan for at least $1000.00 in maintenance the first year.

if you check all 6 your golden.


----------



## JBCon (Aug 20, 2009)

*Tips Revisited*

I just came across locally an '01 Quattro, but it's the 180hp and has 90k miles. My mechanic pretty much told me the same thing as far as what he needs to check for before he will sign off on me buying it...lol. 

The interesting thing is, the dealer selling it is a royal jerk and my mechanic has had some dealings with him. That doesn't instill confidence but I am thinking of calling for an appointment to look at the car and then if it meets my level of scrutiny, ask if I can have my mechanic look it over under a pre-buyers inspection scenario. For the price, I might be able to swap keys for my Nissan and have some cash in hand to do any needed repairs, or upgrade the 16-inch wheels, talk about curb rash…. 

As much as I would like to stay in the VAG family and buy one of these or similar, my interest and feelings have tempered over the last week based on the fact that from what I see on the used market are really high mileage cars, at least in the south where I am. Which I would guess is a good indication of how much the owners of any Audi likes them and tends to hold on to them.
Take a look at Cars.com and search for used Audi’s under say $9000…finding a low mileage one is rare.

That being said, considering I am looking for a cheap second car under the $10k threshold, I can expect a degree of uncertainty with what maintenance has been done and what has not. My only challenge now is to decide which of the three cars I have found locally are the lessors of the three evils…

• ’01 TT Quattro (180bhp) at a less than reputable dealer 
• ’88 Porsche 924S owned by a mechanic, but in dire need of an interior refresh and paint job
• ’95 Porsche 968 owned by same mechanic, but in need of cosmetic and minor mechanical work

Obviously they all aren't for the same money, but one I could swap keys( maybe); another I could buy out right and have as a project; the last I could try and retail my Nissan and afford to buy and get the work done


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Everyone should support a Porsche at least once in their life. It should be on your bucket list. That being said, those will need serious support. From experience (5 old Porsches) I can say the levels of support required for an old Porsche are at least 10fold greater than for an old TT. Anyone that suggests different has never owned an old Porsche or a TT.

cheers and good luck with the decision.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*in a nutshell*

*Buy maintenance;* then the car.
*Buy the prior owners *,then the car.

Maintenance is hugely expensive if you don't do it yourself.
Like any modern car, it is not 'fail-soft'.

Timingbelt
Tensioner/pulley
water pump and thermostat every 30 k...don't listen to Audi and their 60k interval. 

All syncro system service (s) done within 30 k
All rear bushings need to be checked.
Leaking struts are $$$

Has the dash cluster been fixed, replaced and at what warrantee.... just a matter of time.
The car will not run with a bad cluster and the CAN-BUS system.

Check all electronics with a fine tooth comb.

Turbo oiling intervals and prior whippersnaper owners (sorry! played TT! you started it! LOL)
A turbo will set you back $$$ as well as putting metal shards into the oiling system.

Any brake problems need to checked thoroughly...especially ABS.

Glove compt door is a known failing.

A windshield is $1000

make sure you get BOTH KEYS

good luck.


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

Timing belt tensioner fails with around 70k on them. Replace tensioner, water pump, belt at 60K. If you do not know if it was done then count on replacing it. It takes a few hours to change it and its time consuming due to the lack of space.

Coil on Plugs fail. Easy job. OEM from Audi are cheap.

Window Regulators wear out.

Electronic gremlins are common.

Parking lights on the front go out consistently. Most do not fix them, Cheaper bulbs are available from radio shack that will work with minor modifications.

You need a vag com cable for diagnosis of any kind. One from the pioneer Ross Tech runs around $250. Knock offs are available from ECS-Tuning, Ebay, Amazon.

If you do not have money to maintain it, steer away.
If its the 180 hp model steer away. Find the 225 hp model.

The best advice that I ignored was "If it says Audi and it is out of manufacturers warranty, then walk away."

Good luck.



TT BUYERS GUIDE - For those looking to buy a used mk1 TT
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2929038


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*not so fast!*

*If its the 180 hp model steer away. Find the 225 hp model.*



The 180 hp engine is understressed....depends on what you want out of the car.

For sporty grand touring...the 180 hp is fine. At 30 mpg on the occaisional 89 octane.
Maintenance is less. Parts are more available and actually cheaper (somewhat).

I do not own this car to be a 'track day car', I own a ex-race Corvette for that. Which by the way is far superior to a PORK for really scaring yourself silly. :laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Mykal said:


> If its the 180 hp model steer away. Find the 225 hp model.


Depends on what you want to do with it. All the following assumes you aren't interested in a FWD 180 TT. Minimal mods, fun daily driver = 180Q is a fine choice. More in depth mods, focus on performance = probably should go 225 but there are many tuning paths and options that will make the 180Q capable of this goal. Heavy mods, big turbo, built engine, bigger brakes, etc, may be better off going 180Q as you'll be swapping out all the parts on the 225 that increase the price over the 180 in the first place. Now that I've put the 225 six speed in my 180Q and driven it a month or so, I prefer the longer gears of the 180Q trans.


----------



## JBCon (Aug 20, 2009)

I drove the before mentioned TT 180 I found locally today, and I couldn't run away fast enough. Besides it having an issue of extremely rough idle in first and when started. The dealer said it was cheap gas..yeah right. The car had some cosmetic issues... I almost let myself fall in to a depressive state after leaving due to the condition of the car.

Mechanic stuff aside, I was sort of shocked at how dirty and unpreped it was. It looked like it had been out in a dirt field uncovered for 6 months and was brought straight to the lot. I let myself get upset thinking that all sub $8000 would be like this, but realized it was just this one.

I am sure one of you more familiar with the car could tell me what the rough idle is, but he claims he will have it fixed tomorrow or Friday and will call me to come drive it. I doubt I will, but part of my could see through all the dirt to what the car could be, but even at the asking porice of $6900 for an '01 Quattro 180. I am fearful that I would spend more time cleaning it up, than it would take me to actually get in the car and drive out for a weekend to a larger city and look for a better car.

My mechanic didn't look at it, and he could give it a good review, but there is something about a car dealer that tries to sell cars in this physical condition that makes me not want to deal with him. I am a car guy, and I take pride in my cars. Regardless of whether it was my 1988 Honda Civic DX, or my 04 Infiniti M45 I treated them with repsect and considered myself a custodian for the next guy who would love them.

I know dealers are in it to make money, but when you claim to be a car guy, selling cars and your cars look like this one... its hard to look past the first impression.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Right move to run on that one.

there are good ones out there at the 8k price. it will take time to find one, and when you do, be prepared to act. 

the is not shortage of "project" TTs out there...tempting entry price but huge after the fact support required. You know, like the hot chick with the great rack you meet at the local pub that also happens to have credit card debt in the thousands. 

Take your time, be patient, no quicky is worth it...the perpetual hangover that follows. 

cheers and good luck.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I got my 180Q with 70K miles on it for $9K. The only thing it needed was swaybar bushings and the timing belt. Be patient, they're out there, as I've seen clean 225's with similar mileage for the same price, but I wanted white and I jumped on this car at the time as it's a rare-ish color.


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Good move walking away!

The price vs. mileage (and cleanliness) ratio depends on the market/area. Over here in Montreal, the market price has dropped pretty hard across the board compared to just 2 seasons ago. However there are some outliers like a clean 02 ALMS with 116k miles going for $16000. :screwy:

Keep your head up and your standards high and you will find the right car for you. Just don't let a seemingly "clean" one get you all horny... Always have a competent mechanic do a PPI!

GL :beer:


----------



## D2O (May 12, 2012)

I bought mine a year and a half ago outside of Toronto for $5500 ('02 TTQ 225). I had to replace the turbo, TIP, exhaust and a few other minor-ish things. Figured if I had got one in "good" shape I would be replacing all of those parts anyway. Downside is it isn't going to win any show-'n-shines.

D


----------



## rexxiboy90807 (May 15, 2010)

Just to help out since I'm TT 2001 QUATTRO 225 Owner,

1. Have a German auto only shop to inspect the engine. Do the Cylinder block test!! 
yup..see my experience here.
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3844728/2001-audi-tt/page-2/

2. If you are buying the car that needs timing belt replacement soon..ok..expect to pay $$$
If it was replace with receipt records etc..good

3. You cluster will be working or not working properly.

4. You're stock hoses will eventually rip. Check them when buying..turbo inlet etc.

I'm am just stating from my experience.. The audi tt 2001 I bought was equipped with aftermarket parts from exhaust, suspension, forge valve etc..my situation might be different if you buy a non-modified used AUDI TT 2001..225. 

iF you want to know..I got my used audi TT for $9500 back in 2010 - see my links for what aftermarket parts it came with... I have spent over $5000 over repair. Nope, I have no regrets... it was not an ordinary stock quattro 225 when I got it. 
Hope this helps


----------

